# Windows Server 2008 R2 Backup

## lukasletitburn

Hallo Leute hat jemand eine Lösung dafür ?

http://blogs.technet.com/b/asiasupp/archive/2010/11/03/windows-server-backup-failed-with-error-quot-the-version-does-not-support-this-version-of-the-file-format-quot.aspx

gesichtert wird auf eine QNAP NAS mit Samba. Ein vollständiges Backup funktioniert ein individuelles nicht. Die samb.conf ist richtig eingestellt. Ich weiss nicht weiter, hat jemand eine Idee?

----------

## tazinblack

Die im Link angegebene Lösung hast du schon versucht?

Was für ne QNAP hast du denn?

Schuss ins Blaue: Du könntest anstatt auf eine Cifs Share (Samba) zu sichern, von der QNAP ne ISCSI Lun als lokale Festplatte (mit NTFS)verwenden. Da geht aber nicht mit den ganz kleinen QNAPs.

----------

